# Elderberries help?



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Two years ago I came across someone picking these berries near the side of the road. I was too busy getting to my hunting spot to stop and ask what kind of berries they were.
Later I found out they were elderberries. I don't know too much about them other than they can be used to make jelly. When I stopped at this spot and picked a few they were purple on the outside and translucent green on the inside. Most of the pick I find online show the inside being purple as well. Do they only turn purple when they are ripe and ready to pick or do you pick them before they are purple on the inside?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I love elderberry jelly and syrup... good stuff.

I used to pick them for a friends wife who would add about 100 lbs of sugar to a five gallon bucket of berries and made the best jelly you ever did taste. I remember them being clear/green on the inside and powdery purple on the outside. She preferred them somewhat firm, but ripe, and not mushy...

They're very bitter if you eat them right off the vine. :shock: 

So, if it answers your question... I dont ever remember them being purple on the inside while picking them. They squished and broke easily when pinched, and yet were still on the translucent side.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Remember- you should cook them first. Mom made jam pie- brother even tried wine- took awhile to get that purple off my feet


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks! that helps a lot. The plan is to make jelly. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't picking them to early. +1 on the cooking. I guess the raw berries can make some people sick.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Once they have the powdery blue look and are soft....they should be ready. I usually plan on harvesting the first week of October at the spots I frequent.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Sure where a lot of Pickers up Logan canyon this last weekend.


----------

